# Accu and E/T



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Just wondering any girls who have had accu-

Did you go for a session after transfere? 

Im going to see if Sharon C can take me and im happy to go during tx and before e/c and just before e/t.

But im a bit worried as I have had a look on the boards here and most therapist want you to go day after transfere-but I thought the Clinics recommend not moving after transfere for a couple of days  

DP doesn't want me moving or driving-so can I skip after e/t?

Any thoughts/advice on this appreciated


----------



## NCKB (Aug 10, 2009)

HI BP  

Just thought id pop in and ans ur question.. How are you??

I had acupuncture right up to egg collection but then stopped & I didnt have any after e/t and I still got my BFP and im 27+2 now...  I dont think its needed after e/t but others may say different but I do think doin it before and during tx really helps... 

Wishing you all the best in the tx hun    

Love Nicola xxx


----------



## MISSY97 (Sep 26, 2007)

Hey there 

Babypowder i seen your post on the cycling thread, I had accupunture up to d/r with both txs, then stopped until stims and had 1 or 2 sessions then i had a session right before and right after e/t with Sharon C both times..... I truly believe in it... 

I really hope this is your time and will be thinking about you and looking in to see how you get on.. If you need anything give me a shout i'll try and help.. 

I'm keeping good exhausted but loving and treasuring every moment, Lauren getting so big time flies so quickly she is a real climber now.  

Good luck mrs....

Missy x x


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey BP ,thought i would throw my tuppence worth in .I had acu during both prev tx and on the last one had it pre and post et with Sharon ,as you know it didnt help with me but suppose thats just my luck   Honestly i have never heard of going for tx the day after et ,some therapists might recommend going about 4/5 days into 2ww(i think) ,regarding clinics recommending not moving after et ,my clinic said to just get on with my life as normal  as there was no evidence to prove that resting helps .....as if im gonna be able to do that   BUT Zita West recommends 3 days bed rest (i think it was her) .A word of warning ,do not be using any of the chinese herbs etc my doc (who is chinese) said its a def no no ,he didnt mind me using acu but warned me not to touch the herbs .Good luck with what ever you decide ,suppose it cant hurt i just have been unlucky ....up to now      
E xxx


----------



## betty-77 (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi BP, 

I had accu with Sharon C during my tx.  i went to her before and after et as that is what she recommends.  i know that accu on its own isnt the magical answer to make tx work but i really do believe it played a big part in my tx and if i was to do it all again i would def go to her again..  i have never heard of going the day after et?? 

Best of luck

Betty xx


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks girls  

Im definatley going to book in with Sharon   

Maybe I took what I read the wrong way-it must be going after e/t in the 2ww   I was so worried about having to drive myself etc day after e/t, I would be happy to rest for a couple of days then go.

I'll see what she says.

Thanks again girls, I feel I may aswell give it all this tx, I suffer with chronic anxiety-but have had to stop my medication as it can harm the pg, so i'm looking forward to accu to relax me aswell  

Missy lovely to hear from you-glad to hear Lauren is keeping you busy


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

You go girl   i def found it sooooooo relaxing ,the girl i went to in Derry did all the soft music ,dimmed lights breathing exercises and also visualisation ,she would even give my feet a wee rub at the end   she was fab but Shaton didnt do any of this with me ,maybe she does when its during tx ,im not sure as i only went pre and post et.Hope you manage to destress hun.


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi girls,

Just wanted to say-have had two sessions with Sharon and I love it! So glad im going even if its not the determing factor in getting me pg.
Sharon is away over Easter which is when I get my e/c and e/t    so she can't see me, but has recommended a girl in Finaghy-I see at the time what I think.

Thanks again and here's hoping im as lucky as you gals


----------



## Sparty (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi ladies

can you tell me when you go for accu during tx? and does anyone have anyone they can reccomend in Belfast name and phone number?? 

Sparty x


----------



## DC8 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hello All

I went to a lady in Holywood Mrs Duggan. She's very nice and specialises in fertility Acu. Her website has her details it ni-fertility.com

However, I spent a lot of money going 2 times per week for month before tx , during tx and after ET a couple too and got a BFN. Probably just bad luck for me but I don't think I'd do it this time.

Best of Luck,

DC8

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## betty-77 (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Sparty, i went to Sharon Campbell. i went about once a week just before and during tx and before and after et. i would recemmend her highly as have others on this site. who knows if it contributes to bfp or not but heh it didnt do any harm and i felt very good throughout tx. of course i now have my twin boys too so i would def go again if i ever had tx again.

http://www.acupuncture-ni.com/

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Sparty (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks Betty and DC8 i'll check out the websites.


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi girls,

IF any of you are looking in-Did you have a session on or around implantation?

I had before and after e/t but then the girl said she wanted me to go on Monday-day 5 as this was around implantation.

Also I was going to Sharon C, but she was away over Easter and recommended a Chinese Lady in Finaghy-she was lovely and it was her that did mine before and after, but as I was going she said about coming back and I sort of said ok-but wasn't sure  

Its £40 a go so that was £80 over the last couple of days and plus the drive to it would have me  

Thanks girls, any thoughts or advice


----------



## Hopeful NI (Oct 14, 2008)

BP - I had acc with Sharon C as well, it was during tx and before and just after ET but not during 2ww, I didn't go back until I had a confirmed pregnancy and then went throughout the pregnancy - it was what she recommended to me. 

Hope this helps


----------



## betty-77 (Mar 13, 2008)

BP, Just before and after et but not during the 2ww 

good luck


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks girls   I might just call and cancel-but then the paranoid side of me is saying maybe I should go 'just incase'


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi Missy if your looking in, 

have been meaning to say to you, your inbox is full! incase you thought I was being very rude and hadn't replied


----------



## MISSY97 (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks bp didn't realise deleted some now..

Missy xx


----------

